# Un bel libro, anzi due



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

LA MECCANICA DEL CUORE
A LONG WAY DOWN 



LEGGETE....FA BENE.....SOPRATTUTTO AI CERVELLI BACATI....NON MI RIFERISCO ALLE MENTI SUPERIORI, QUELLE STANNO APPOSTO COSI....


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

NON URLARE PERO' CHE NON SIAMO SORDI


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> NON URLARE PERO' CHE NON SIAMO SORDI


non sto urlando, e' che lavoro col CAPS LOCK  e ho scordato di levarlo...


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> LA MECCANICA DEL CUORE
> A LONG WAY DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace io guardo solo film porno,e immagini ad alto tasso erotico,sono  drogato di pippe,erotomane,senza pisello fra le mani mi sento male.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Ladyacacia, quando sei sobria scrivi delle cose davvero irsute.
Devo recarti plurime complimentanze per essere stata davveri user friendly nelle tue odierne interventazioni.
Maybe si trovano online tali ebook for free?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace io guardo solo film porno,e immagini ad alto tasso erotico,sono drogato di pippe,erotomane,senza pisello fra le mani mi sento male.


ah be finalmente ti sei presentato...LUI mi aveva avvertita....stupida io che non l ho ascoltato....prima che tu lo chieda o lo dica, si puoi dire che sono stupida perche l ho detto io.....
ora continua pure con le cavolate su un argomento costruttivo....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ladyacacia, quando sei sobria scrivi delle cose davvero irsute.
> Devo recarti plurime complimentanze per essere stata davveri user friendly nelle tue odierne interventazioni.
> Maybe si trovano online tali ebook for free?


Per avere 8 anni...è fin troppo in gamba dai!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ladyacacia, quando sei sobria scrivi delle cose davvero irsute.
> Devo recarti plurime complimentanze per essere stata davveri user friendly nelle tue odierne interventazioni.
> Maybe si trovano online tali ebook for free?


guarda io non uso ebook... li compro in libreria,.....questi due li ho presi da feltrinelli ma all aereoporto....pero li trovi ovunque perche sono abbastanza recenti...il secondo e' Nick Horby che e' un bravissimo scrittore inglese...
il titolo in italiano e' non buttiamoci giu


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per avere 8 anni...è fin troppo in gamba dai!


se non sono da culo almeno saro in gamba....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> se non sono da culo almeno saro in gamba....


Che non sei da culo si capisce al volo,anche che sei in gamba.....!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per avere 8 anni...è fin troppo in gamba dai!


E' una brava kidda, mica stare lì a guardarle il pelo nell'egg!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> LA MECCANICA DEL CUORE
> A LONG WAY DOWN
> 
> 
> ...



ho letto le recensioni .... non è il mio genere


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che non sei da culo si capisce al volo,anche che sei in gamba.....!


cosa vuol dire esattamente "essere da culo"?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ehmmm*



missacacia ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire esattamente "essere da culo"?


Fattelo spiegare dal tuo amico "Lui" che è meglio....!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto le recensioni .... non è il mio genere


be sono due generi diversi, anche se sono entrambi di narrativa, prova con "per l amore di un dio" magari quello ti piace...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fattelo spiegare dal tuo amico "Lui" che è meglio....!


anche tu saresti mio amico se ti comportassi bene, anzi in relata puoi fare un po quello ti pare ma avolte esageri, le tue offese sono eccessive e non necessarie.....cmq domani glielo chiedero'....mo se ne e' andato


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> guarda io non uso ebook... li compro in libreria,.....questi due li ho presi da feltrinelli ma all aereoporto....pero li trovi ovunque perche sono abbastanza recenti...il secondo e' Nick Horby che e' un bravissimo scrittore inglese...
> il titolo in italiano e' non buttiamoci giu


Horby è quello di febbre a 90 gradi,vero?

PS: Oscuro, non è il novantagradi che pensi tu


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be sono due generi diversi, anche se sono entrambi di narrativa, prova con "per l amore di un dio" magari quello ti piace...


non saprei... io sono tipa da thriller... robe forti


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ah*



perplesso ha detto:


> Horby è quello di febbre a 90 gradi,vero?
> 
> PS: Oscuro, non è il novantagradi che pensi tu


Ne ero sicuro miss non è da culo...!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> guarda io non uso ebook... li compro in libreria,.....questi due li ho presi da feltrinelli ma all aereoporto....pero li trovi ovunque perche sono abbastanza recenti...il secondo e' Nick Horby che e' un bravissimo scrittore inglese...
> il titolo in italiano e' non buttiamoci giu


Io ci ho big stima dei nigga bros acculturati, quale tu hai la mia fede!
Lo tuo precedevole discorso with il quale hai detto che il betrayal è inesistente, is very interessante.
I don't capisco why tu lo hai locked e concluso.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> anche tu saresti mio amico se ti comportassi bene, anzi in relata puoi fare un po quello ti pare ma avolte esageri, le tue offese sono eccessive e non necessarie.....cmq domani glielo chiedero'....mo se ne e' andato


Sei permalosa però....!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non saprei... io sono tipa da thriller... robe forti


ah....non saprei dirti allora, io non leggo thriller, pero conosco un bel po di serie belle se vuoi...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei permalosa però....!


si un sacco....sto recentemente imparando a non esserlo.....sto facendo una specie di training....su questo ti do ragione.....ma tu ci vai pesante.....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> ah....non saprei dirti allora, io non leggo thriller, pero conosco un bel po di serie belle se vuoi...


Allora guardati la serie"Rocco ed i suoi fratelli"stupenda.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> si un sacco....sto recentemente imparando a non esserlo.....sto facendo una specie di training....su questo ti do ragione.....ma tu ci vai pesante.....


Io provoco per conoscere....!Provoco per innescare reazioni incontrollate.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ci ho big stima dei nigga bros acculturati, quale tu hai la mia fede!
> Lo tuo precedevole discorso with il quale hai detto che il betrayal è inesistente, is very interessante.
> I don't capisco why tu lo hai locked e concluso.


se leggi bene non e' difficile capire perche l ho chiuso....
io sono moooolto acculturata


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io provoco per conoscere....!Provoco per innescare reazioni incontrollate.


perche non riesci a farlo senza provocare?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> se leggi bene non e' difficile capire perche l ho chiuso....
> io sono moooolto acculturata


Si vede!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io provoco per conoscere....!Provoco per innescare reazioni incontrollate.


Oscu', su non fare troppo il bullo che questa miss è roba sopraffina con cui dilettarsi per stagioni intere!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> perche non riesci a farlo senza provocare?


Certo,ma la provocazione è la via più breve.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oscu', su non fare troppo il bullo che questa miss è roba sopraffina con cui dilettarsi per stagioni intere!


Infatti credo che di dovergli delle scuse!


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> perche non riesci a farlo senza provocare?


l'esimio professor Oscuro è il nostro Cal Lightman (hai presente la serie Lie to me?) solo che più che osservare i volti osserva altro,ma il fine è sempre scientifico


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,ma la provocazione è la via più breve.


ah ecco....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> lì'esimio professor Oscuro è il nostro Cal Lightman (hai presente la serie Lie to me?) solo che pià che osservare i volti osserva altro,ma il fine è sempre scientifico


Esatto!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> ah ecco....


Ti faccio le mie scuse,spero che tu rimarrai perchè sei proprio stuzzicante...!Adoro le donne accul-turate!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti credo che di dovergli delle scuse!


non le voglio grazie.....e non le voglio perche il fatto che tu non abbia esagerato adesso in questa discussione e' piu che sufficiente....
poi c'e' da dire che ti ho dato filo da torcere di la...quindi va bene cosi....


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> se leggi bene non e' difficile capire perche l ho chiuso....
> io sono moooolto acculturata


Mrsacacia, io dico che tu hai confuso il trial con la petulanza, qui c'è una big armonia tra gli user, solo che quando there is qualcuno un po' new e pieno di fuzzy logic, lo si spennacchia un po' in amicizia, ma only per verificare che sia un degno fellow!
Te sei una cremolina sgarletta, e trust me, questo è una huge complimentazione for you!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> non le voglio grazie.....e non le voglio perche il fatto che tu non abbia esagerato adesso in questa discussione e' piu che sufficiente....
> poi c'e' da dire che ti ho dato filo da torcere di la...quindi va bene cosi....


Io mi scuso nuovamente,mi son beccato del deficiente,ma adoro una donna che mi insulta.....!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mrsacacia, io dico che tu hai confuso il trial con la petulanza, qui c'è una big armonia tra gli user, solo che quando there is qualcuno un po' new e pieno di fuzzy logic, lo si spennacchia un po' in amicizia, ma only per verificare che sia un degno fellow!
> Te sei una cremolina sgarletta, e trust me, questo è una huge complimentazione for you!


cremolina sgarletta...nice one


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti credo che di dovergli delle scuse!


Tu sei un vero uomo!

Per sancire il vostro patto di friendship, ora misscacia ti aggiungerà ai suoi friends del forum e ti manderà detailed pics delle sue boobs!
Vero Acacia?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei un vero uomo!
> 
> Per sancire il vostro patto di friendship, ora misscacia ti aggiungerà ai suoi friends del forum e ti manderà detailed pics delle sue boobs!
> Vero Acacia?


Non esagerare,acacia non è da culo...o sbaglio?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> cremolina sgarletta...nice one


Io, da goat of peace of the forum, chiedo a you un gesto di distensione with Oscuro!

Fallo tuo amico!
Fallo!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io, da goat of peace of the forum, chiedo a you un gesto di distensione with Oscuro!
> 
> Fallo tuo amico!
> Fallo!


Yes i have a good fallo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esagerare,acacia non è da culo...o sbaglio?


A me quel miele lì mi piace un sacco!


Diventate amici e...
Vediamo se ti manda le foto del favo!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me quel miele lì mi piace un sacco!
> 
> 
> Diventate amici e...
> Vediamo se ti manda le foto del favo!


In effetti mi è molto simpatica.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Yes i have a good fallo.


It's a big one too!
0.34 inch long!

Maybe she has the very same furniture there...
Lets see...


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti mi è molto simpatica.


Non avevo dubbi che sapessi riconoscere la gente di qualità!

Missacacia, ci sei?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> se leggi bene non e' difficile capire perche l ho chiuso....
> io sono moooolto acculturata


chi si loda. ...


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> It's a big one too!
> 0.34 inch long!
> 
> Maybe she has the very same furniture there...
> Lets see...


Bat she has a spampanate gluteis!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bat she has a spampanate gluteis!


You can use nastro isolante da elettricisti for fasciarle il bottom and restringere her anus.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mrsacacia, io dico che tu hai confuso il trial con la petulanza, qui c'è una big armonia tra gli user, solo che quando there is qualcuno un po' new e pieno di fuzzy logic, lo si spennacchia un po' in amicizia, ma only per verificare che sia un degno fellow!
> Te sei una cremolina sgarletta, e trust me, questo è una huge complimentazione for you!


ma che figata sta versione Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma che figata sta versione Jar Jar Binks


Oh, no, il most hated personaggio de star guerre!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> You can use nastro isolante da elettricisti for fasciarle il bottom and restringere her anus.


Or not raby,I can't use another nastro isolant because her bottom is dechappated in ambetwo anorettal doors!I can use a little minchy for very grtifcheted amplex anorettal with too mach ematic perdited.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Or not raby,I can't use another nastro isolant because her bottom is dechappated in ambetwo anorettal doors!I can use a little minchy for very grtifcheted amplex anorettal with too mach ematic perdited.



I see tu are a big doctor of da anal science, but I want to see your experimenta in vivus, like a student in ana(l)tomic theatre: her _culite slabrata ferox _is big interesting for me and alter utentis ciriosis of the tradinet situs.
Only with this experience we can master ourselves with laude and anal kiss!
Onegai teacher!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei un vero uomo!
> 
> Per sancire il vostro patto di friendship, ora misscacia ti aggiungerà ai suoi friends del forum e ti manderà detailed pics delle sue boobs!
> Vero Acacia?


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi scuso nuovamente,mi son beccato del deficiente,*ma adoro una donna che mi insulta*.....!


... perché così è certo che la stai già dominando e l'inculata è solo una conseguenza?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I see tu are a big doctor of da anal science, but I want to see your experimenta in vivus, like a student in ana(l)tomic theatre: her _culite slabrata ferox _is big interesting for me and alter utentis ciriosis of the tradinet situs.
> Only with this experience we can master ourselves with laude and anal kiss!
> Onegai teacher!


Thank for a big doctor for the science of the plesso anal,i'll see experimenta in vivus bat acacia is a very analchoose.She is a interisting bottom,bat very slabbreted,it's very dangerous does a analresctomy.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... perché così è certo che la stai già dominando e l'inculata è solo una conseguenza?


Che volgarità!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Thank*

Thanks for your grenn bat i want che your sukated my bottom in modus languidage!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!


I understand. English Gentlemen can tell anything they want in their fine manner no matter what 

Oxford English, cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I understand. English Gentlemen can tell anything they want in their fine manner no matter what
> 
> Oxford English, cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


Very well!I am very strong doctor af the anal ampols.Rispect,i want rispect!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Thank for a big doctor for the science of the plesso anal,i'll see experimenta in vivus bat acacia is a very analchoose.She is a interisting bottom,bat very slabbreted,it's very dangerous does a analresctomy.


You can wear a scafandro durant the operation of volgaranalsfinterendometrialectomia, just to plevent explosions.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> You can wear a scafandro durant the operation of volgaranalsfinterendometrialectomia, just to *plevent* explosions.


Oh, I adole chinese speaking, con tutte le "L" in place of "L".


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Oh, I adole chinese speaking, con tutte le "L" in place of "L".


Solly, it is that my keyboald is made in ROC and it's a vely cheap one too...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> You can wear a scafandro durant the operation of volgaranalsfinterendometrialectomia, just to plevent explosions.


Wtf??? What are u guys talking about? ?????


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Very well!I am very strong doctor af the anal ampols.Rispect,i want rispect!


You sound a bit too much like cm punk if u know who is he


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, no, il most hated personaggio de star guerre!


A ragione. Ma, più che altro, perchè scrivi come un anglofono spastico?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> Wtf??? What are u guys talking about? ?????


WB, miss...we were longing u sooooo much!
Oscuro and I R so much interested in such a type of gorgeous usr like U R!
We R lust merry fellows o' tricks an' freaks...
Not to mention...

We all just like U so much!
It's a fact!

So please, please, please... (do you remember da song of the Smits?) be his friend!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Ahhhh

Ohhhh

:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> WB, miss...we were longing u sooooo much!
> Oscuro and I R so much interested in such a type of gorgeous usr like U R!
> We R lust merry fellows o' tricks an' freaks...
> Not to mention...
> ...


I think we have a connection or something like that because im just listening please please please...how did u know it???


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A ragione. Ma, più che altro, perchè scrivi come un anglofono spastico?


Hai firmato anche tu la perizione online per farlo morire con dolore nel prossimo Episode VII?

(Più che altro, no, non lo so perchè scrivo così, è che missacacia mi ispira a 'sto modo qua...)


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> I think we have a connection or something like that because im just listening please please please...how did u know it???


I think we are already connected twin souls, or better, it's a godsign...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I think we are already connected twin souls, or better, it's a godsign...


yes you might be right....lets give it another go then...im listening home - edward sharp....do you know him? if you do or at least you know the song then there must to be a kind a conncetion whatsoever....

go for it fellow


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai firmato anche tu la perizione online per farlo morire con dolore nel prossimo Episode VII?
> 
> (Più che altro, no, non lo so perchè scrivo così, è che missacacia mi ispira a 'sto modo qua...)


No. Sperando che non esca una mezza buffonata stile gli ultimi Star Trek.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> yes you might be right....lets give it another go then...im listening home - edward sharp....do you know him? if you do or at least you know the song then there must to be a kind a conncetion whatsoever....
> 
> go for it fellow


Sorry, I've lost the line...
Redialing...
Sorry again, I don't know songs like man on fire and others like that...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sorry, I've lost the line...
> Redialing...
> Sorry again, I don't know songs like man on fire and others like that...


never mind....
im being curious about why you guys are talking about my anal buco....which you say is spanned, huge e slabbrato...thats so not true....ahahahha


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> never mind....
> im being curious about why you guys are talking about my anal buco....which you say is spanned, huge e slabbrato...thats so not true....ahahahha


That's because this place is packed of douchebags and morons, basically. Now stop writing in english please, cause it hurts my feelings.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Sperando che non esca una mezza buffonata stile gli ultimi Star Trek.


Che non sarebbero neppure fatti così male... solo che con star trek non hanno niente da spartire...

I rifacimenti sono spesso degli stupri...(ho visto ieri sera il rebuild di evagelion, se sai cos'è, mi capirai...)


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> That's because this place is packed of douchebags and morons, basically. Now stop writing in english please, cause it hurts my feelings.


no no so sorry never meant to hurt you....
cmq tu chi sei? io sono miss acacia


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> never mind....
> im being curious about why you guys are talking about my anal buco....which you say is spanned, huge e slabbrato...thats so not true....ahahahha



Please, send immediatly a proof of that to Oscuro's mailbox!
(Al least 10 megapixel of resolution)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che non sarebbero neppure fatti così male... solo che con star trek non hanno niente da spartire...
> 
> I rifacimenti sono spesso degli stupri...(ho visto ieri sera il rebuild di evagelion, se sai cos'è, mi capirai...)


Più che Star Trek in certi passaggi paiono degli Star Wars-vorreimanonposso.

(So cos'è ma non sono un fan di Evangelion)


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Please, send immediatly a proof of that to Oscuro's mailbox!
> (Al least 10 megapixel of resolution)


volendo....ma no non lo faro.....ti dico io cosa facciamo....tra 1 anno ci vediamo tutti....farfy simy lunapiena tu perplesso oscuro lui ultimo e cici e coco e allora li risolviamo il problema....porteo le prove....the evidences...
did i make myself clear? ora fatemi stare scialla perche me ne sto facendo una e voglio parlare in italiano e poi senno maschio alfa soffre


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> no no so sorry never meant to hurt you....
> cmq tu chi sei? io sono miss acacia


Io sono Joey Blow. Jb per gli amici, o anche il mago Otelma per qualcuno a cui magari sono un filo meno simpatico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che Star Trek in certi passaggi paiono degli Star Wars-vorreimanonposso.
> 
> (So cos'è ma non sono un fan di Evangelion)


E poi, a me vedere Spock che si bomba Ura, fa venire la gastrite...

(Il più godibile robotico del genere è rahxephon, ma è fallita la ditta che lo distribuiva in Italia...)


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono Joey Blow. Jb per gli amici, o anche il mago Otelma per qualcuno a cui magari sono un filo meno simpatico.


ah piacere....


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> volendo....ma no non lo faro.....ti dico io cosa facciamo....tra 1 anno ci vediamo tutti....farfy simy lunapiena tu perplesso oscuro lui ultimo e cici e coco e allora li risolviamo il problema....porteo le prove....the evidences...
> did i make myself clear? ora fatemi stare scialla perche me ne sto facendo *una* e voglio parlare in italiano e poi senno maschio alfa soffre


De che?


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Please, send immediatly a proof of that to Oscuro's mailbox!
> (Al least 10 megapixel of resolution)


un capron poliglott ...c'est magnifique!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> De che?


splif


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E poi, a me vedere Spock che si bomba Ura, fa venire la gastrite...
> 
> (Il più godibile robotico del genere è rahxephon, ma è fallita la ditta che lo distribuiva in Italia...)


(Vabbè tra torrent a fansub a reperire si reperisce. Io l'ultimo robotico che ho veramente apprezzato è Macross. Che infatti robotico lo è ma di striscio.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un capron poliglott ...c'est magnifique!


No entiendo a las mujeres...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> ah piacere....


Salve.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> splif


Allora non è solo il cicchetto che ti regala la confondenza, ma anche la ganja...

Tu urti in ogni modo il mio cuore reazionario, misogeno e proibizionista!

Bella tipa che sei...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve.


perche tu puoi mettere nmaschio alfa bla bla bla...un altra c ha lucida-confusa??? io pure voglio scrivermi una cosa tipo psicocompulsivaossessiva....come faccio?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Vabbè tra torrent a fansub a reperire si reperisce. Io l'ultimo robotico che ho veramente apprezzato è Macross. Che infatti robotico lo è ma di striscio.)


(Ma Macross -Robotech per come l'abbiamo conosciuto noi- ha trent'anni sul groppone, di saghe del genere ne hanno sfornate a iosa, solo che da noi la moda era già passata e non le abbiamo mai viste...)


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allora non è solo il cicchetto che ti regala la confondenza, ma anche la ganja...
> 
> Tu urti in ogni modo il mio cuore reazionario, misogeno e proibizionista!
> 
> Bella tipa che sei...


be sai che sono femministra(femminista di sinistra) quest anno tifo il sassuolo perche porelli qualcuno li dovra pur tifare.... e non mi piace fare la pipi...mi urta e mi annoia.....ora sai tutto di me


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> perche tu puoi mettere nmaschio alfa bla bla bla...un altra c ha lucida-confusa??? io pure voglio scrivermi una cosa tipo psicocompulsivaossessiva....come faccio?


Impostazioni >>> Modifica Profilo >>> Titolo utente personalizzato.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Impostazioni >>> Modifica Profilo >>> Titolo utente personalizzato.


ah ficooo grazie


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be sai che sono femministra(femminista di sinistra) quest anno tifo il sassuolo perche porelli qualcuno li dovra pur tifare....* e non mi piace fare la pipi*...mi urta e mi annoia.....ora sai tutto di me


Minzionofobia?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minzionofobia?


non e' fobia....mi scoccia proprio....stare li seduta....cosi...che palle.....non ha senso per me...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ma Macross -Robotech per come l'abbiamo conosciuto noi- ha trent'anni sul groppone, di saghe del genere ne hanno sfornate a iosa, solo che da noi la moda era già passata e non le abbiamo mai viste...)


(Eh lo so, che devo dirti. Evangelion sicuramente sarà stato per certi vesi innovativo almeno stilisticamente ma troppo metafisico dalla seconda metà in poi. Dopo non c'è un cazzo, che per lo più hanno un taglio troppo umoristico e surreale a tratti.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> non e' fobia....mi scoccia proprio....stare li seduta....cosi...che palle.....non ha senso per me...


Ehi squinzia, guarda che non siamo più nell'età della pietra quando ti radevi l'ascella colla selce e i telefonini erano solo dual-band!
Aggiornati!
Hanno invcentato il catetere!!!
Sveglia matusa!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> *be sai che sono femministra(femminista di sinistra) *quest anno tifo il sassuolo perche porelli qualcuno li dovra pur tifare.... e non mi piace fare la pipi...mi urta e mi annoia.....ora sai tutto di me


Allora con ogni probabilità non ti funziona tutto il cervello.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Eh lo so, che devo dirti. Evangelion sicuramente sarà stato per certi vesi innovativo almeno stilisticamente ma troppo metafisico dalla seconda metà in poi. Dopo non c'è un cazzo, che per lo più hanno un taglio troppo umoristico e surreale a tratti.)


(Se vuoi qualcosina di serio, non propriamente robotico, ma fantascientifico e con trama degna, prova 'Terra e...', la serie)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Se vuoi qualcosina di serio, non propriamente robotico, ma fantascientifico e con trama degna, prova 'Terra e...', la serie)


(Il titolo è proprio "Terra e..."?)


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Il titolo è proprio "Terra e..."?)


(Lo so che pare strano, ma è così... [la posposizione "e" per i giappi indica moto a luogo, tradotto significa 'Verso la Terra...'])


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace io guardo solo film porno,e immagini ad alto tasso erotico,sono  drogato di pippe,erotomane,senza pisello fra le mani mi sento male.


E come la  guidi la moto, compare? In piedi senza mani, tipo motociclista stuntman del Circo Togni?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No entiendo a las mujeres...


anatemas


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatemas



El Chupacabras...!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora con ogni probabilità non ti funziona tutto il cervello.


questo lo avevamo gia appurato nella discussione precedente in cui io litigo con oscuro...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace io guardo solo film porno,e immagini ad alto tasso erotico,sono  drogato di pippe,erotomane,senza pisello fra le mani mi sento male.


In tutta la frase non leggo la parola culo.... non è da te...stai bene ?:singleeye:ah forse era sottintesa


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ladyacacia, quando sei sobria scrivi delle cose davvero irsute.
> Devo recarti plurime complimentanze per essere stata davveri user friendly nelle tue odierne interventazioni.
> Maybe si trovano online tali ebook for free?


non riconosco più nemmeno te :singleeye:ma è missacacia che vi st'effetto ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Horby è quello di febbre a 90 gradi,vero?
> 
> PS: Oscuro, non è il novantagradi che pensi tu


azz vedi chi lo conosce bene come specifica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be sai che sono femministra*(femminista di sinistra)* quest anno tifo il sassuolo perche porelli qualcuno li dovra pur tifare.... e non mi piace fare la pipi...mi urta e mi annoia.....ora sai tutto di me


cominci a piacermi e non ho secondi fini ( come i maschietti ) :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> questo lo avevamo gia appurato nella discussione precedente in cui io litigo con oscuro...


La differenza è che stavolta il culo non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza è che stavolta il culo non c'entra nulla.


E perche prima che c entrava??


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> E perche prima che c entrava??


Boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Lo so che pare strano, ma è così... [la posposizione "e" per i giappi indica moto a luogo, tradotto significa 'Verso la Terra...'])


(Ah, ok. Mò lo cerco. Grazie.)


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> E perche prima che c entrava??


mais tu les accents e les aphostrofes tu te le impegneé?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mais tu les accents e les aphostrofes tu te le impegneé?


Ah siii oddip scusa...mi avevano detto di te e della tua penna rossa....scusa si e' che ho la tastiera del laptop inglese....e le lettere accentate nn ci sono....pardon


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh.


Ah.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> cominci a piacermi e non ho secondi fini ( come i maschietti ) :smile:


Intanto io non ho mai secondi fini,solo primi!Poi mi fai passare per un depravato uno che vive di culi,quando i culi sono solo una parte della mia vita.Non ho mai attentato alle virtù di nessuna donna,sono decisamente innocuo....!:rotfl:


----------

